# (03/21/17) Next Week's O Gauge Release from Menards!



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's a teaser for next week's release. Stay tuned for updates!






-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like we are good to go now.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Mark; when you click on your link it says "page not available"


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm not gonna guess on this...he is playing a trick like last week.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

A lighted box car.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Some type of operating car or truck.

Bill


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't guess this one. Something is wrong with my eyes, I'm seeing spots.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Clearly, it's a UFO.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

What was Mortons Salt jingle, when it rains it pours or something like that.

Bill


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

seayakbill said:


> What was Mortons Salt jingle, when it rains it pours or something like that.
> 
> Bill


You might be on to something:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe the bottom of the goodyear blimp.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

maybe an animated sign for morton salt?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a building with an animated sign.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd think some kind of building. Miller Signs has a similar animation on one of their signs


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I wonder where the manufacture of Menards Trains buildings get there signs, maybe from Miller Engineering.

Bill


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm where's the release?


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

njrailer93 said:


> Hmmm where's the release?


We hope to release this item later in the week. Stay tuned for updates!

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Mark the Menards Guy, seems like this teaser has caused quite a lot of excitement in train land. Just a thumbs up to you and your electric train merchants for doing a great job in the selection and distribution of products.

Bill


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> Hi Mark the Menards Guy, seems like this teaser has caused quite a lot of excitement in train land. Just a thumbs up to you and your electric train merchants for doing a great job in the selection and distribution of products.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill!

Just so everyone is aware, this release will be ready for tomorrow (3/21). I don't think I've given a official release date until now. I hope everyone is as excited as I am!

Perhaps a forum moderator could update my thread title to "(03/21/17) O Gauge Release from Menards!"

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All fixed Mark.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> All fixed Mark.


Thanks Gunrunner!


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

It’s just another day at the salt mine! The engineers at the Morton® salt mine are working hard to make sure the factory is running at full capacity as they don blaze orange safety vests and hard hats. After all, on-the-job safety is job one!

Much of the work goes on below ground in the mine and out of view. In our little world, the salt is mined underground and conveyed to the salt factory. It is processed and loaded on hopper cars to be shipped to highway departments (in northern climates), water softener dealers, potato chip manufacturers and so forth.


















*Morton Salt Factory(279-3847) Shop Now!*

Prebuilt, prelit and ready to go! Talk about an awe-inspiring structure! The O Gauge Morton® Salt Factory will be a focal point of your train layout with its striking details. As you take a look around the structure, you will notice over 30 bright LED lights, which are thoughtfully positioned so you can view every aspect of this gorgeous building. And to truly commemorate the prosperous history of Morton® Salt, this building is also adorned with two animated and prelit Morton® Salt signs. Each one contains the company’s iconic “umbrella girl” logo and unforgettable slogan. Each sign includes multiple lighting patterns, including a steady-on design and a pouring effect. With the addition of a 4.5-volt adapter (sold separately, Menards *SKU# 279-4061, 4062*), this impressive building model will come to life with light.

*Big building, small footprint!*










*Every salt plant should have some covered hoppers!*










The Morton® Salt Covered Hopper will be a beautiful addition to your train collection. This O gauge hopper features realistic details, including a chassis with premium metal trucks and operating couplers. This hopper has a blue-colored body with detailed Morton® Salt logos, including the iconic “umbrella girl”. It even has a removable cover with opening hatches!

*Single (279-3871) Shop Now!*
*6-Piece Dealer Pack (279-4009) Shop Now!*

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's the Salt Factory in action!






-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

WOW, heck of a building for $90. This building could become your biggest seller yet. There will be a lot of folks trying to fit it in on their layouts.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2017)

*This is a total winner*. Great work Mark.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking building. There will be one on my layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow! Very nice. Another winner.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one impressive building! That's one of the best yet, and I love the fact that there are matching hoppers to go with it.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Mine is on it's way along with six hoppers! This is a fabulous looking building, very well lighted and nice details with a great footprint, yet an imposing structure.

Thank you to Menards for continuing to offer great O gauge products!


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

For those who think that the color is too bright and not realistic, view the following dust collectors and filters used in food manufacturing facilities around the midwest.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

now that is one sharp building! hit the nail on the head


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I ordered one for myself and one for our club plus six hoppers. The style and colors make this an attractive addition the the layouts.
I really had to plan on this as both layouts are large but tracks are close together requiring some creating thinking.
Menards is really making an impact on our hobby.

I wish I could use the rebates.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Building is all in place at the club. I made some shipping canisters from my diabetic supplies.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is good looking. Cool idea to re-use the containers.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice job on the canisters Don. :thumbsup:


----------

